# What is best and what breed?



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey all,


I am looking for a tame bird to have outside our house, can anyone help?  

Also, what is the best pigeon breed for a beginer? For a loft and avairy?

Thanks

David


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

For a beginer it might be anything but I would recomend you to get somthing that isnt to fancy like a check or a blue bar or a red or somthing like that.
And a way that you can get a tame bird is get a squab that is old enough to be hand raised and it will surely enough be tame. I had my first pigeon that was a check and spent alot of time with her and she used to follow me around until we introduced her to another pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Ok .. Moderator Is Pissed*

David .. You have been here and on doves-pigeons where I know there were people in your area willing to give you a silky dove. Let's quit with this stuff here. I did see your post about your father's health concerns, and you do have to be concerned. I have used all my "chits" on your behalf on my other lists and boards.

A silky dove would be a wonderful pet bird for you in my opinion, but please, quit asking if you can't really have a bird. My personal opinion is that you do not need and should not have a racing or homing bird .. you =do= need a fancy bird IMO.

Terry


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*blank....*

Both of you,

Truely, I have no desire in RACING/HOMERS beacuse, I cannot let them fly free, and yes I was thinking about show.

You see, when I found out about the haelth reasons I had to go back to my square one, and that was getting a few more pigeons that LIVE OUTSIDE.

So that is what I am doing, it may not happen now but in the future.

The dove will always be a maybe and we havn't decided againist it completely.

Everything is up in the air, but I am keeping my options open. 

~Thanks you guys


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I would recommend old german owls!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Good idea*

That is a good idea, I was really thinking, what ever hand raised one comes along is really good eno9ugh for me. I was just so curiuos...what the most friendly one was..  

~david


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*For a beginer it might be anything but I would recomend you to get somthing that isnt to fancy like a check or a blue bar or a red or somthing like that.*
Hello David,
It's great that you are keeping your options open & most of all considering your Dad's health issues when making a decision to acquire a pigeon/dove. 

I think Rosy love is correct, fancy pigeons are not recommended for beginners as some need a lot of extra care.

Just a thought: If you are wanting to work your way up to the 'show' level, have you thought of adopting a non-releasable pigeon as a companion bird that can be safely housed outside?
You can gain experience caring for them, enjoy their company & all the while learn as much as you can about choosing & showing a pigeon. 

I wish you luck in your 'pigeon' adventures.

Cindy


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Cindy!!*

Hello,

That is a great idea and I think I am going to sit with it, but I am kinda confused...  

have you thought of adopting a non-releasable pigeon as a companion bird that can be safely housed outside?

Yes, this is what I want to do, I don't want to show or race I just want a nice friend that can live outside. 

~David

P.S. Thank you for the help Cindy...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Apology*

David and all,

Please accept my apology for my grumpy post to you last night. 

Cindy's suggestion of a non-releasable feral or a non-flighted "purebred" bird is an excellent one. I was thinking that a Fantail, Hungarian Giant, Runt, or King would make a good pet for you as none of these are real flyers and are fairly docile birds.

Good luck with your quest!

Terry


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Terry*

Terry,

I am the one who should be sorry.. Thank you Terry, for the advice.  I hope all goes well for you..

O'yeah, what do "Hungarian Giant, Runt, or King" look like?  

Thanks,

David


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I just want a nice friend that can live outside*
Hi David,
I now have a variety of 8 'non-releasable' pijjies that I have adopted. 3 have irreversible wing damage, 1 is a 'fancy' pij that has survived PMV, 1 is a white Old Dutch Capuchine that, for whatever reason, was found wandering the streets, 1 is blind & two are offspring from two that have become soul mates. 
Although some are fancy & some are common, some have physical disabilities & some don't, they are all priceless with their own 'unique' personality & most likely would have been euthanized if not adopted. 

Cindy


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

**

Cindy,

It is so nice there are people out there like you...

I am just wondering, do you think it will be hard finding one of those not-like-flying type that is young and handraised? I wondering....you see I would help the birds that you have well not the ones you have but ones like those but I don't think I can, so that is why I thikn I'll stick with the noon-like-flying one..

I'll get one, and I'm done..*L*

~David


----------



## rollersloft (Dec 1, 2003)

Get show rollers.


----------



## kirk (Sep 15, 2004)

LOL . When you start asking peoples opinions about different birds the options are endless . Everybodies favorite breed is the best . So , being a frill raiser , heres mine . If you can find any oriental frills (satinettes , blondinettes, etc.) I believe you will find them to be one of the friendliest breeds around . Most of mine will land on my shoulder and actually nuzzle against my neck and cheek . If you choose to raise this breed of bird , I have one suggestion , if you are going to raise young look for birds that have more of the old world characteristics , by this I mine a longer beak , inabling to actually feed their own young . The norm in this country has been to breed for shorter and shorter beaks and creating the necessity for surrogate feeders in many cases . Good luck with whatever you choose .


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Show season is near. Go to a show look at the different breeds there Find what draws your interest. Each breed has its points. And has what the person finds in interest. What breed attacts that interest try that breed.


----------

